# She is at it again - Havanese-puppy-guide.com



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I happened to check out the havanese-puppy-guide.com this morning and to my surprise, Brady's pictures are back on her website. It looked like she has put back on all the pictures that myself and others here asked her to remove. Of course, I have sent her a not so nice email already. So, for those of you who had your pictures being used without your permission on her site, check it again. I can't believe they are back on there. I did send PM's to Irnfit and Honey Poney's as I saw both of their dogs back on the page.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I guess some people don't learn Eh. Sounds like she was waiting it out so-to-speak until we all went about our merry ways and then just put them up again hoping none of us would check the site again. She must have thought we would think that she got scared and didn't want any undue attention. I think the warning should be more permanent this time.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The nerve!! Glad you spotted that, Karen. I hope she gets some really ticked-off emails this time.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I turned off right clicking on the images. This will take care of 90% of the copying. But you all wont be able to save pics from here either. 

I can also put in a feature to automatically watermark all of the photos if you want me to. It would not be an option, it would do it to everyones. If you want me to do that, I will. It will only be for the gallery. If you put an image in a thread you will have to watermark it. 

I think this is one case of a real jerk. I hate changing everything based on the actions of one person, but I will if its what you want.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Is her having the picture there so bad? She is not selling the dogs or taking credit for them, correct? I would hate for us not to be able to copy, like I did with the Hello Kitty exhaust.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats to funny...
Maybe the website had to be restored from an earlier version or something like that...
Who knows.. I would not bother with her any more, just send all emails to her provider..


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Karen, how good of you to check back!!! I checked last week, didn't see any of "our" dogs, and left it....

Honestly, what a woman....ggggrrrrr.....

I remember someone had found the provider's details, I think it is time to stop contacting her, but contact the provider straight away.....

Smarty: it's not so much her using the pictures, it's the principle of using pictures without permission that 's the problem.....and yes she IS making money and the dogs are used as illustration as to say she has experience with many wonderful Havs...

Mellissa, the right clicking would be a very good start, I mean there are ways around that, but could make such ppl look for easier copiables.......and for the ppl wanting to have a piccie for their own personal use, you could send the person a private message and ask them to email it to you.....


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Smarty: it's not so much her using the pictures, it's the principle of using pictures without permission that 's the problem.....and yes she IS making money and the dogs are used as illustration as to say she has experience with many wonderful Havs...


Not only that, but it is unlawful misappropriation of a copyrighted image. You take a picture of your dog, you own the copyright to that image and if someone wants to reproduce them in connection with commercial use, they need your permission. I'm sure she wouldn't be thrilled if she were reported to the Federal Trade Commission. /end lawyer talk


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

For me, it is just principle. It really isn't hurting me, I am just POed at this point. I probably would have said yes if she asked me before she used my picture, but the idea of her using it without my permission irks me. Plus, according to her website privacy page, she claims that all of the pictures she uses are copyrighted to her. I think that is kind of nervy of her. 

Mellissa, I think you should see what people think of the options you have to make changes to the gallery. I hate to see you change things based on one person as well. But, I would worry that in the wrong hands, the pictures of puppies in the gallery could be used in scams, etc. like we have heard of happening to some of our breeders out there.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please don't think I agree with what she is doing, I do not..........I do think once something is on the internet there is very little you can do to protect it. If so half the websites would be in trouble. I just hate Melissa having to change things.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Just can't see why someone can do something like this and simply get away with it. Isn't there anything that can be done. I would seriously be considering some legal action against this thief. She doesn't seem to give a **** and I for one am really....really...Pissed about it and she doesn't even have any of Radar's pics up there I'm just so angry because these are our memories of our Hav's and this Cretan has them up on her site....:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmmm...FTC. 
hadn't thought of that. Will have to check their website and see if there is any way to stop her. She is pirating other peoples' pictures for her gain. There has to be something we can do about it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

does anyone know this person?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I for one would appreciate the disabling of right clicking. Once an image is published by you, you own the copyright to it. What she is doing is against the law and blatantly dishonest. I would definitely contact her web host. Once a valid complaint is made and a demand to remove it from the site he/she would be in violation of the DMCA and could also incur liability.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is very frustrating!:frusty:
I just don't understand why this woman doesn't pull her head out.....ya' know?The idea of her stealing photos from the forum just makes me so angry.It seems all of these photos have been stolen from the gallery.I think warnings about copyright on the site would definitely deter some.Melissa were you gonna do that from before?Maybe I misunderstood..?It is possible someone on her site just by-passed the photos and moved them to the back,since someone earlier thought they were revolving photos?Karen--did you get a real response,like them acknowledging the removal prior?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

When I first sent her an email about it, she sent replied and said that someone else had found all the pictures she used and assured her that they were not copyrighted and she had permission to use them. She then asked if she had my permission or if I wanted her to remove them. I told her to remove them and never heard from her again. The emails started getting returned to me, but the pictures were removed. This time, I sent an email to that address and then sent a message from her website as well. Ahh, we will just have to see what happens. :frusty:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Karen,
I just can't believe this woman! We all agree, Brady is absolutely adorable (wait until she see's the pic of him running that you have up now!) but she's just nuts for him!:crazy: 

I hope she doesn't think that people are going to just forget about this and let her go about her merry way! :flypig: 

I'm so glad you checked back and caught her again. It would be unfortunate if we couldn't save each others pictures that we really love, but I guess we could always PM each other for a copy of a picture.

I say let's send Kara to law school and make her the official forum legal rep.

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Please don't think I agree with what she is doing, I do not..........I do think once something is on the internet there is very little you can do to protect it. If so half the websites would be in trouble. I just hate Melissa having to change things.


I do too, but you can see I really believe in watermarks. I think that's a great idea Melissa.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Karen,
> I say let's send Kara to law school and make her the official forum legal rep.
> 
> Beverly


Muah?? ound:

I'm an Economist, and although I do know quite a bit about Securities Law through what I do...I don't know about 5 more years of school! lol

We can pull together and write her a really threatening, tactful letter.

Isn't there a lawyer here on the forum??? I could've sworn I read someone was a lawyer? Maybe we should post and ask!

I do think what she is doing is despicable  It would be one thing if she asked permission, or even offered some type of compensation to those who own the doggy models, but she isn't budging...

Did we ever contact her server regarding this?

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How can you blame her he is so cute~


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the idea of watermarks.........of course,I think these would only be in the gallery.
What would a member here be doing with someone else's pictures anyway?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I find it totally dishonest of this woman to steal images that aren't hers to promote a book (though who the heck says SHE'S even an "expert" on Havs anyway?!) and make money. All images on her site give the impression to people who don't know better, that she "knows" these Havs and therefore had some kind of hand in helping them with their behavior and such, which is what she says she does so well. uke: 

I like disabling the right-click, Melissa, and I have no problem you watermarking every pic that we put into the gallery. I do have a question, since we're on the subject... is there a way we can delete a picture, or edit it? That is, our own pics that we've uploaded in the gallery, but maybe no longer want to have up there? I didnt' see that option, so wondered about it..... 

I agree that if anyone wants a pic for their personal use, all we have to do is PM the other member and ask. Easy peasy! 

This woman's server needs to be told in blatant terms that she is totally against the law.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Isn't there a lawyer here on the forum??? I could've sworn I read someone was a lawyer? Maybe we should post and ask!


:wave: Although technically I'm not supposed to have an outside practice since I work for the government. But I'd be happy to assist in crafting some language.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know if her website is messed up or what, but she doesn't have any pictures on there right now.

go check it out http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/

Or maybe she is out stealing new pictures


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tiff said:


> :wave: Although technically I'm not supposed to have an outside practice since I work for the government. But I'd be happy to assist in crafting some language.


Tiffany,

That would be WONDERFUL? Maybe a formal sounding letter would do the trick! We could send it on behalf of the forum members? Of course, with Melissa's approval!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

reece said:


> I don't know if her website is messed up or what, but she doesn't have any pictures on there right now.
> 
> go check it out http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/
> 
> Or maybe she is out stealing new pictures


Paige,

Maybe she did get the hint?

OR......tomorrow, we will see Gucci and Preston on there! ound:

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Paige,
> 
> Maybe she did get the hint?
> 
> ...


Them are fighting words:boxing: :fish: :fencing: :boxing:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

reece said:


> I don't know if her website is messed up or what, but she doesn't have any pictures on there right now.
> 
> go check it out http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/


and may it ever be thus . . . if the only way she can have photos is by stealing them.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I noticed this the other day. Maybe she finally got the point. It will be interetesting to see if they come back or now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checked. No pics. Maybe other people found their dogs on the site and started emailing. Whatever! We'll have to keep checking to make sure this isn't just to throw us off.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- so I know this is a very irrational reaction to this photo thievery-- but I can't help to feel insulted. What is wrong with the pictures of my boys? LOL- why hasn't she stolen them? aren't they cute enough? :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy - LMAO


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, you're a hoot!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, that is hilarious. You are insulted not to be the victim of theft!!!! ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy you are so funny!! Your fur babies are gorgeous, don't you worry about that. But hearing that this lady started the stealing pics again, got me all angry again. If there is a way we can prevent the stealing, then we should go for it.
As for the news of her having no pictures today..... That is great news!! If she is such an expert, then maybe she can post pictures of her OWN havanese - that is if she has any..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - maybe she didnt steal your pics cause she is AFRAID of you:fear: :fear:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Missy,*

I'm sure if you emailed them to her, she'd include them!!!ound:

Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, afraid of me? little old me? Helen, thanks for confirming that my boys are indeed gorgeous (What me fishing for compliments?) I agree this theft is serious!! I would be all for everything posted having an automatic Havanese Forum Watermark on it. After all we have the originals...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hate to break it to you all, but there are plenty of pics still at her site! I just checked! :frusty: Pictures of pups everywhere, including many duplicates and triplicates. Like, duh !! 

Missy, I'm with you!! What about OUR puppy pictures?? Not good enough for Ms. Fiona, expert of all Havs but doesn't own a single one??!! :brick:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yup! Kodi is back on. :frusty: Now to write to FTC to see if we have any recourse.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady isn't on, and I hadn't seen him on in a few days before the pictures went down. I will have to keep checking and see as we all know her pictures change daily.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When I was looking at her web site code, there was some coding on there that I didn't not understand except that it would "update weekly", so maybe she has the photos rotate through to show up once a week? If so, make sure you note which day you saw Brady and check back on that same day next week. I'd keep checking back every day for two weeks just to be sure though.

And if any of you find your dogs there, just write a letter of complaint directly to the web host. They were intolerant of copyright infringement. 

If no one can find the web host provider, I'll see if I can find it later.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Help, I know this is an old thread however I just saw my dogs pictures all over this website. 

Did anyone have luck getting her to remover their pictures? 

I am disgusted. They could have just asked. 

Are pictures now being watermarked?

Help!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is another thread about this person and her site.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1363

Melissa is tring to solve this problem. I have started signing my photo's to help deter the thieves.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I recognise Kodi there.......and also there is a link to the Havanese Forum......when you click on it - it says it is "under maintenance"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, is it a link to her own forum or do you mean that she has a link to this place that doesn't work correctly?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,it says havanese forum on the first page that comes up over to the right in a long list of things in colored oblong shapes......I tried to see,but it just said under maintenance......That is what I was curious about Kimberly....to see if it is her own forum or here.......I don't know.......but I found it really wierd.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I see what you mean. It looks like she was putting a message forum on her site, but either took it down or never finished installing it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm glad you figured it out------I thought maybe she was directing more people to this site to grab more pictures....the crazy woman!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the link is just there to try and make her site look more reputable as if she will be getting a forum, little do they know it has been like that forever.. and will stay that way.. lol

Remember, this site is all about marketing..


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

I have to learn how to sign or make a notation on pictures before I post them. 

Gosh it was simple before, I love sharing pictures of my boys but I don't like the idea that someone can use their picture to adverstise their goods or services. 

Thanks again you guys and gals are the best.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm w/you, George. I need to learn how to mark my pics, too. I just hate the idea that she's making money off of "our" Havs. At least she could donate part of her profit back to the Forum or Havanese Rescue, or something!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Great Idea, Leslie

I would not have a problem with the use of my pics if they would would make reasonable donations to a good cause.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a really cute picture George (your avatar)
You have a couple really cute havs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has checked her out lately, but I just did. Kodi is still on her website. At this point, I guess there is nothing I can do. I wrote to the FCC and they said they are investigating.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

She promised me she took them ALL down. Ill pm you her address!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I don't know if anyone has checked her out lately, but I just did. Kodi is still on her website. At this point, I guess there is nothing I can do. I wrote to the FCC and they said they are investigating.


There is something that can be done. Find the name of the web host and tell them it's a copyright infringement and they must take it down or they can be sued as well as the person stealing. I've had to do it with my website more than once and the offending information (photos) were removed.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I just posted a the thread with the adorable pup, named Hank.
I saw a breeder's website the other day that had a page "our dogs". And there was a pic of Hank. 
Now, I'm new..so I thought maybe it was the owner. But, from what I could gather, Hank is an only child 
I went back today, picture is gone. And I see that it does read "pic of the week" (still under, "our dogs" ) So, maybe Hank's owner emailed it in. I need to learn to mind my own business, lol. But, we had pics lifted off a site of our kids a few yrs ago. Someone actually entered one in a photo contest, and WON!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Aren't these piccies of one of ours either?!

I indeed see Kodi's piccie again...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

From the looks of it, she is a fan of Team Cream! I think Kodi is her favorite!


----------

